# Trying to add an animated Gif



## ccd

Into my signature but I can't, I noticed my priveledges at the bottom of my User CP says "No" to upload animated gif.....

Is that my problem?......

How can I change that or is that something the administrators have to allow.... Thanks for your help in Advance


----------



## ccd

does anyone know if questions get answered here?


----------



## cocosweet

What I do is right click the gif, then click copy image location. 

Click User CP. 

Then I click the insert image logo, it'll ask for the link to the image (gif). 

Paste the link and click OK. 

The gif image should then appear in your signature but it won't be animated. 

It will be animated the next time you make a post.


----------



## ccd

ok Im gonna try that THank you !!


----------



## ccd

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## cocosweet

You're welcome .


----------



## LeatherandLace

ETA: wrong post


----------



## confusedlg

and any link suffices?


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess

this works for signatures as well. How can I write under the signatures/gifs?


----------



## Jas123

TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jas123

test,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## RUBY

I need some help with adding a gif in my signature. I tried the method as described above but whenever I right click, it never says copy image location (only copy image) and when I go back to my CP it won't paste the image and again I can't see where it says paste image logo.


----------



## Barbie83

testing......


----------



## Barbie83

in all my years at LHCF i have never figured this one out


----------



## Barbie83

testing again........


----------



## Locedandloaded

testing...


----------



## RUBY

I still can't post gifs. Any time I right click on an image there is no image location, so the instructions upthread don't work for me. 
When I copy image it doesn't paste in my signature. When I try to post the URL location it says file is too big. 

Does anyone have any recent tips/instructions?


----------



## barbiesocialite

RUBY said:


> I still can't post gifs. Any time I right click on an image there is no image location, so the instructions upthread don't work for me.
> When I copy image it doesn't paste in my signature. When I try to post the URL location it says file is too big.
> 
> Does anyone have any recent tips/instructions?



RUBY

you have to use this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 insert image button.


----------



## RUBY

Testing 10 characters

http://http://replygif.net/729


----------



## RUBY

barbiesocialite said:


> RUBY
> 
> you have to use this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insert image button.



Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## RUBY

barbiesocialite , you are a star. 

Thanks for your help, it worked.


----------



## hairedity

test 
<iframe src="//giphy.com/embed/3NtY188QaxDdC" width="480" height="480" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="https://giphy.com/gifs/3NtY188QaxDdC">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## hairedity

https://media.giphy.com/media/3NtY188QaxDdC/giphy.gif


----------



## alexstin

hairedity said:


> https://media.giphy.com/media/3NtY188QaxDdC/giphy.gif


You know how to post pictures on the forum, right? Well take that link you posted, Click on it,  copy the URL,  and choose the images icon here(right next to smiley face icon....see attachment below) and paste the URL. Voila!


----------



## hairedity

@alexstin Thanks!


----------



## curlicarib

test


----------



## Makenzie

test


----------



## FearlessNik

Makenzie said:


> test


I love David


----------



## lavaflow99

testing

ETA:  Finally!  I have been wondering how folks get their GIFs to move.  LOL!  Thanks @alexstin


----------



## ArrrBeee




----------



## tallnomad

got it


----------



## [email protected]@




----------

